# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Med. Andaluza >  Embalse en Málaga

## Chiqui

He visto que no aparece reflejado en la relación de embalses la presa del Tomillar, que se encuentra en Campanillas (Málaga) quisiera saber porque no aparece, ¿quizas sea porque pertenece a EMASA (Ayuntamiento de Málaga). Si fuerais tan amables de informarme. Un saludo.

Hay va una foto

----------


## Xuquer

Pues supongo que el administrador sabrá algo, esperemos a ver _quien sabe ande _  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Un malagueño

Hola, yo vivo cerca de esta presa. Sólo sé que fue construida hace unos 15 años con el fin de servir como una presa de emergencia que sirva para abastecer a Málaga durante dos semanas si se da un caso extremo de sequía. Me temo que fue uno de los efectos colaterales que conllevó la imposibilidad de usar el agua salina del embalse de Guadalhorce durante la sequía de mediado de los 90, como explico en otro tema: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=5187 Desconozco qué organismo la gestiona.

Actualmente, en algunas partes se rumorea que abastecerá una central térmica de ciclo combinado de Gas Natural que se ha construido recientemente cerca y que ha estado envuelta en todo tipo de polémicas por el impacto que supone.

----------


## Un malagueño

Bueno, he indagado y, efectivamente, la empresa titular es EMASA. Para quien le interese: http://www.spancold.es/Ponencias/JEPVIII_049.pdf

----------


## Chiqui

Efectivamente, tal y como dice el compañero la central termica de ciclo combinado está justo delante de la presa, podeis ver la chimenea tras la presa.

Tengo entendido que el agua de este embalse va a servir para refrigerar la central cuando empieze a funcionar.

----------


## Un malagueño

Hola de nuevo. Por lo visto, la central términca no se abastece de esta presa; lo hace de aguas residuales recicladas. Existió una polémica similar por la construcción de un azud en río Grande para abastecer la susodicha central, (la cual necesita una importante cantidad de agua anual destinada a refrigeración) y que finalmente no se realizó.

----------


## orlando mtb

> Hola de nuevo. Por lo visto, la central términca no se abastece de esta presa; lo hace de aguas residuales recicladas. Existió una polémica similar por la construcción de un azud en río Grande para abastecer la susodicha central, (la cual necesita una importante cantidad de agua anual destinada a refrigeración) y que finalmente no se realizó.


 para que se utliza ,entonces ese agua?

----------


## No Registrado

perdon si ingrese  mi pregunta mal 
 paso muy  amenudo por alli  y por el pantano de casasola (almogia)
para que se utiliza el agua  de la presa del tomillar?
gracias

----------


## Chiqui

Esta es la información que La Empresa Municipal de Agua de Málaga da sobre este embalse, aunque es la presa del Tomillar, tambien se le llama Los Pilones al estar situada sobre el arroyo del mismo nombre.

Pilones

----------


## No Registrado

hola ¿hay pesca en este embalse? estaba pensando ir pero no se ni si hay peces...gracias

----------


## Luján

> hola ¿hay pesca en este embalse? estaba pensando ir pero no se ni si hay peces...gracias


Lo primero es saber si se puede pescar en ella. Siendo, como parece, de agua para consumo humano, probablemente esté prohibido pescar y, en general, acercarse al embalse.

Peces seguro que habrá.

----------


## REEGE

> Siendo, como parece, de agua para consumo humano, probablemente esté prohibido pescar y, en general, acercarse al embalse.
> Peces seguro que habrá.


No tiene porque Luján... Muchos o la mayoría de los embalses así y se permite la pesca, lo importante es enterarse por medio de la consejeria, ayuntamiento o la propia empresa que lo gestiona...
Y más importante aún ir legal y dejarlo todo como estaba!! :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

Referente a este tema decir que se trata de un embalse de decantación cuando llega el agua del canal de los pantanos con barro, e S también conocida como presa de pilones, y la gestiona la empresa municipal de aguas de Málaga. Y se puede pescar ya que no es directamente esta agua para su consumo ya que antes pasa por la depuradora del atabal. No está de alta como embalse de agua en si. Es un embalse de decantación.

----------


## Chiqui

Durante la construcción

----------

HUESITO (02-nov-2014),Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------

